# Fanned Fret Ibanez Acoustic



## LordHar (Nov 15, 2015)

Am I seeing things, or is that a fanned fret Ibanez acoustic guitar?


----------



## noise in my mind (Nov 15, 2015)

Nice find! I hope this goes into production at a reasonable price. If so then I would not mind eventually snagging one of these.


----------



## Nour Ayasso (Nov 15, 2015)

Definitely a fan fret! The bridge angle is very WAH lol maybe it's a wide fan, hopefully good pricing too.


----------



## TankJon666 (Nov 17, 2015)

Hopefully they'll do a nylon string version...


----------



## concertjunkie (Nov 17, 2015)

rondo music has a fanned fret acoustic, but only in 7 and 8 string configurations. I have the 7 string version and LOVE it. Would like to have a fanned fret nylon string though...


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Nov 17, 2015)

That is an extreme fan. I saw Andy McKee the other night and he had two fanned acoustics so there must be a market.


----------



## vansinn (Nov 22, 2015)

Lorcan Ward said:


> That is an extreme fan.



Yup, too extreme for a six stringer - but would be too sexy to dismiss on a seven- or eight-stringer 
In which case I would immediately be having serious discussions with my wallet..


----------



## celticelk (Nov 22, 2015)

Lorcan Ward said:


> That is an extreme fan.



Are you sure? Based on the fret placement, it looks like the parallel fret is pretty close to the nut - frets 5-6, maybe. That's sensible if you expect a lot of your potential buyers to play standard open and barre chords close to the nut. That would create a larger spread at the bridge, which could give the impression of an extreme fan.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Nov 23, 2015)

I wonder how it would fit my sausace fingers unable to play a B chord without resorting to a double barred position


----------



## LordHar (Nov 23, 2015)

All I know is I REALLY want to try it for myself.


----------



## Winspear (Nov 24, 2015)

Nice. It does look like a good 2 inches to me. Kinda unnecessary on a 6 string acoustic imo, unless the top end is extra short which would be nice for the tone. I like my big fans and wouldn't find it at all uncomfortable, but I'd think it could do with less at the bridge.


----------



## rockskate4x (Nov 30, 2015)

longer the better for acoustic. I think 26-28 would be fantastic for B standard


----------



## in-pursuit (Jan 2, 2016)

where was this photo taken? does anyone have any more info about release plans, was this just a prototype?


----------



## LordHar (Jan 5, 2016)

Mogar Music SpA Italia

It's in the European catalog for 2016.


----------



## Explorer (Jan 5, 2016)

celticelk said:


> Are you sure? Based on the fret placement, it looks like the parallel fret is pretty close to the nut - frets 5-6, maybe. That's sensible if you expect a lot of your potential buyers to play standard open and barre chords close to the nut. That would create a larger spread at the bridge, which could give the impression of an extreme fan.



It looks like the parallel fret is either the 6th or 7th, from the picture in that catalog. 

So, 25-26.9" fan. Interesting....


----------



## grail21 (Jan 29, 2016)

The guitar in question is the Ibanez AELFF10
Acoustics AEL - AELFF10 | Ibanez guitars

Retail price of $599, currently available for pre-order through the normal mass dealers, expected deliver 02-26-2016.

Quite interested in playing it, hopefully the local GC's will actually get one so I can try it. Cheapest multiscale acoustic I've come across that's not Agile / Rondo (their 6 string multiscale renaissance acoustic goes for $450)


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jan 29, 2016)

Edit: whoops. 

Anyways, thats a sweet guitar. I'd imagine the low end on fanned acoustics would be real tight with more definition.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jan 30, 2016)

That is an interesting looking guitar, and it could be cheap enough for a punt - if I hadn't just bought a Martin Dreadnought Junior I'd probably buy one. It does look like a pretty extreme fan, I wonder what it would feel like to barre an F major on that thing. It's not going to be marketed to the slide market, but I wouldn't want to play slide on chord tunings on this thing, for obvious reasons.

I think this thing would be great in C or even B, but I doubt I'd bother with one of these for E standard tuning. You'd get an interesting tonal difference with that long scale, but for 6 strings I think I'd stick with a regular single scale. Bravo to Ibanez for making it though.


----------



## Winspear (Jan 31, 2016)

Strongly considering picking one up for baritone half-nashville tuning. My 27.75" baritone is just a touch long to keep 3 wound strings in that tuning. Pretty sure I'd be happy with low A an inch shorter. 
I wonder if the piezo sounds better than most, usually I rip electronics out in favor of a side soundport


----------



## Haun (May 11, 2016)

That bridge looks like the woodworker had an aneurism while making it. God it's ugly.


----------



## MajorTom (May 11, 2016)

These have been out for a good while now, and they are very reasonably priced, in fact like all of Ibanez's acoustic guitars they are very well priced considering the quality of them., I bought a couple of them back in January, I wouldn't say that it has an extreme fan on them either, the seventh fret is the parallel or neutral fret, which is what a lot of manufacturers use like Strandberg do on their fan fretted guitars.

If your on the fence about buying one, I would strongly suggest that you take the plunge, you won't regret it, they are probably the cheapest all solid wood construction - solid Sitka Spruce top solid rosewood back and sides mahogany neck rosewood fretboard and bridge, not to mention that it has both a bone nut and saddle, though the bridge pins are plastic, production fanned fret acoustic guitars available on the market, they have the extremely good electrics that Ibanez use on some of their acoustic guitars, the Fishman Sonicore which runs off of two AA instead of the square 9v battery, has a built in tuner, the ability to adjust the shape treble middle bass and phase of your guitars sound - if you are running it through an amp, and it also has both a balanced XLR and 1/4'' outputs, which you can actually use at the same time. Plus they have Ibanez's really good access and comfortable AEL body shape, though it it a thin AEL, as in it's a bit thinner than Ibanez AEL2012E and the seven string Ibanez AEL207E.

It really is an extremely good value for money acoustic guitar at under £400.00 in the U.K, fanned frets or not.


----------

